# How long does Klonopin tolerance take to build?



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

I hear some people say that they've never built a tolerance with long-term frequent use, and hear others say it's not longer effective due to tolerance.

I'm thinking about asking the doctor for it instead of Xanax.


----------



## nameuser (Jul 29, 2009)

here's a study that went over 6 months resp. 11 months... http://biopsychiatry.com/clonazepam-socialphobia.htm

that doesnt answer your question, but at least shows that longterm treatment has been studied... and I would suppose it would have mentioned if continuous dosage increase was necessary


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Freesix88 said:


> Tapering off benzo's is also peanuts, ask Medline (phenobarbital etc)


Tapering off benzos can be slow and hell, detoxing with phenobarbital is fast and easy IMHO.


----------



## Bullheaded (Jul 30, 2009)

*EVERYBODY IS DIFFERENT!*

Everybody.

My body quickly acclimates to benzodiazepines. Xanax and Ativan did nothing for me by their 4th days, even upping the Ativan to 4mg (the dosage normally to put you to sleep) did nothing for me.

I just started Klonopin. It really does seem to last most of the day, and I highly doubt I'll have to continue to up it after the first trial month. After being on it for a week I can totally see why it's so controlled when prescribed - it's not a kiddie drug, let me tell ya.
It also may end up not being the right drug for you, but correctly controlled trial runs with anti-anxiety meds can't hurt (unlike other drugs).


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Bullheaded said:


> *EVERYBODY IS DIFFERENT!*
> 
> Everybody.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I can say the effects of Klonopins for me have diminished QUITE a bit over 8 months and I was doubled the first 4 months of taking it. (not at all for abusing the drug.. bi polar as well as insomnia so taking lamictal as well), now i'm at a point where i'm taking 3 mg's a day and not feeling really anything at all from it. My "personal" limit before starting was 4 mg a day before I basically told the Dr. I needed to try something else (don't want to be completely hooked to these drugs as i'm married with a family.) So now I visit the Dr. in a month and a half for an update and i'm really not sure where to go or what to do now... so anyway.. back to the subject.. it can vary very widely.(size doesn't have anything to do with it either as in most peoples minds i'm a smaller sized person)


----------

